# Move apps to SD card



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

I just got a new tablet (the Samsung galaxy tab a7 10.4) and I downloaded Call Of Duty mobile and I am wondering how to move the game to a micro SD card

P.S. it is running android 10


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Please help


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

hello,
this method makes your tablet's warranty null and void.
1. root your mobile
2. install link2sd and grant root permission
3. change the game to mobile (requires restart presumably)
if have trouble rooting, please mention here.
Thank you


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Is there a way without root i just got the tablet and do not want to void the warranty


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

can you check some things first?
go to settings>app>installed app>long press (an app) options
can you post those options(only) here? 
(there may be some differences between the options provided above and your Tablet)


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

These are the options


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

can you post storage options too please?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok here


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

unfortunately, you can't convert via internal modifications like in older mobiles.
being said that, there is a possibility too, try *install*ing "*link2sd*" and see if the *option "move to SD card"* available by *long press*ing *an* *app inside "link2sd"*. (app is available on playstore)


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

working, I presume?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

The link to SD card option is greyed out


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

User55555555587 said:


> The link to SD card option is greyed out


in playstore?


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

cerbreus said:


> in playstore?


In the app


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

that means you haven't inserted the SD card properly. check it again


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

you have to change link 2 sd to phone storage and then operate other apps, also there is an option application manager in apps in setting. you can use that too if the SD card is slotted properly


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If you find that you’re unable to move apps to SD card, the option simply won’t be available.

Not all apps can be moved to an sd card.


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

this how it looks exactly, and you can move location


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Except you posted this


> *this method makes your tablet's warranty null and void*.
> 1. root your mobile
> 2. install link2sd and grant root permission


I'm pretty sure the OP doesn't want to void the warranty on a new tablet.

We at this forum do not recommend rooting a device and offer no assistance for anyone who chooses to attempt this.


----------



## User55555555587 (Jun 12, 2020)

plodr said:


> Except you posted this
> 
> I'm pretty sure the OP doesn't want to void the warranty on a new tablet.
> 
> We at this forum do not recommend rooting a device and offer no assistance for anyone who chooses to attempt this.


I do not want to void the warranty on the new tablet


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

that's why I mentioned "*this method makes your tablet's warranty null and void*" as a warning not to but if you have to.


----------



## cerbreus (Dec 30, 2020)

is it still greyed out?


----------



## bigk (Jul 20, 2005)

No need to root. I haven't used this tablet but I'm familiar with android. You need to turn on devoloper mode. I've done this for many many android phones. Should be no different for your tablet.

Do the following:

Settings (phone settings)
About phone
Software information
Tap on "build number" ten times. (This enables devoloper mode)
Go back to settings
Scroll down near "About phone". Devoloper mode should be there.
Devoloper mode
Scroll down until you find: force apps to install on sd card.

This basically forces the operating system to allow the user to MOVE any app to the SD Card. Granted this might break some apps doing this. You can not force the app to download to the sd card directly from the play store. You can only move it after you have downloaded it.


----------

